# Day 2 he ate a nun chuck



## looking4goldengirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats a wii controller BTW, which I made sure to put away! We keep them in a tall ... looks liek a planted, narrow under the TV. I cant believe he found it and then chewed it up! 

Boy I really need to be on my feet with this boy! :doh::


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey loves cords like that. She just ate all three ds lite ac adapters. Grrrrr! My girls are not too happy, but it is their fault for leaving them on the table. Good thing I was able to replace them cheap on ebay.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He's going to get into trouble and it seems like you have a good attitude about it!! Now is a good time to think about other things he may find and continue to doggy proof your house. This transition time/getting to know his strengths and weaknesses is going to have it's ups and downs but as long as you are vigilant and loving, everything will sort itself out in time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You really may want to consider crate training him so he doesn't get into something that could be harmful to him. Also, when he's out and you're busy try leashing him to yourself so he's never too far away.


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

My dear boy lays right at my feet or within a 2 feet diameter when I'm on the computer. It's kind of dark in the room, so I wasn't really paying attention. I look over and right there in front of me is 3 feet of my sweeper cord chewed into many 3 inch pieces. I didn't hear him because the cord doesn't clank around in his teeth like plastic does. So my husband fixed it for me, but now I have to plug it into the closest outlet to where I'm sweeping since there is only about 5 feet of cord now.


----------

